# Temperature in brooder..



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

What temp does the weather have to be before its a good idea turning the heat lamp off? 

Mine are 2 weeks old on Wednesday, and its quite warm, (prob not to some of you guys ) its 21 degrees Celsius..

This is like unbearable weather to me lmao is it warm enough to lose the lamp for couple hours?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

It's around 70 degrees outside at my house and my brooders outside. I have 2 week old chicks and I turn off the lamp during the day and turn it on low at night and they do fine. Just keep an eye on them and make sure their not huddled in a corner cold. But mine do fine as long as its above 65 degrees


----------

